# What I like To See



## dinofan01 (Feb 12, 2009)

As some of you may know the next installment in the House of the Dead released today. Its exclusive to the Wii. Its considered by most just one of the few core game that are on or are coming to the Wii. House of the Dead as well as Deadly Creatures marks a small onslaught of core games in the early 09. To my enjoyment when opening the case to my newly purchased House of the Dead: Overkill copy I found this:



This is exactly what I like to see. It appears Sega is starting to advertise two amazing, core-focused titles of theirs. I can only hope Sega goes outside of game covers and advertises from everything to magazines, popular websites, to television commercials. You know, the typical stuff that actually helps a game out. Those commercials will actually increase sales which actually helps all us hardcore Wii owners. Publishers will be looking at the sales of games like the Conduit and Madworld and will judge if core titles are profitable on Wii without a header like Resident Evil or Guitar Hero on the game cover. This is where I turn to you GBAtemp. At least to me, GBAtemp is known for having a lot of pirates. I'm not judging any of you. I too have arrrred my fair share of "warez." What I am asking of all of you is:
Don't Pirate These Games!
Buy them. The developers deserve as much. Start saving up now if you have to. But this isn't all I'm asking of you. Start spreading the news on these games now. I like most of you hope that the Wii's entire game catalog isn't filled with mini-games and cheap cash-ins. Nows the time for us to prevent this.

There ends my little rant I guess. I hope you guys agree. I'm sorry if I sounded too preachy. lol. Feel free to discuss. I just feel I really needed to say this. Thanks.


----------



## da_head (Feb 12, 2009)

u have a good point there, i also say you should buy it. (as long as it's not ridiculously over priced)


----------



## Sharpz (Feb 12, 2009)

da_head said:
			
		

> u have a good point there, i also say you should buy it. (as long as it's not ridiculously over priced)



I guess I will buy it being that they're such great games.
Most Wii games are $50's or less so it wouldn't be overpriced.


----------



## jesuschristmonke (Feb 12, 2009)

You like to be bombarded with new corporate advertisements in every nook and cranny of modern life while the company doesn't cut the price of a game in exchange for this free advertising (read: revenue)?

Do you like eighteen pre-movie Trailers on your $20 DVD videos also?


----------



## War (Feb 12, 2009)

Lol good luck with that.


----------



## Bake (Feb 12, 2009)

True pirate NEVER buys.


----------



## JPH (Feb 12, 2009)

What I like to see:


----------



## science (Feb 12, 2009)

jph said:
			
		

> What I like to see:



i thought you were gay


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Feb 12, 2009)

You know how about we never 'pirate' a game because all the developers including the shovelware ones, worked their hardest to bring entertainment towards us at its finest. Get Real! Even though I don't pirate console games (I do pirate handheld games); I don't plan on doing it anytime soon. SEGA like putting a fat price tag if they know its going to sale. Same thing for Nintendo with their all-star games, like Brawl and Mario Kart Wii. It's going to sale no matter what.

What you're asking is to put extra money inside SEGA's pocket for games that you will know that's going to make money. I actually debating on giving them anymore money until I see a pure and truthful game of their mascot with no bullshit!


----------



## Cablephish (Feb 12, 2009)

Canonbeat234 said:
			
		

> You know how about we never 'pirate' a game because all the developers including the shovelware ones, worked their hardest to bring entertainment towards us at its finest. Get Real! Even though I don't pirate console games (I do pirate handheld games); I don't plan on doing it anytime soon. SEGA like putting a fat price tag if they know its going to sale. Same thing for Nintendo with their all-star games, like Brawl and Mario Kart Wii. It's going to sale no matter what.
> 
> What you're asking is to put extra money inside SEGA's pocket for games that you will know that's going to make money. I actually debating on giving them anymore money until I see a pure and truthful game of their mascot with no bullshit!



When you buy a game, or even pirate it, you HAVE to consider the fact that humans, like you and me, worked their asses off to create the game. And so if you aren't going to buy the game, you're stealing property. The least you can do is be sympathetic.


----------



## mthrnite (Feb 13, 2009)

Pirate to try. No suck?.. then BUY!


----------



## ricky23i (Feb 13, 2009)

jph said:
			
		

> What I like to see:



Me tooo........... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I dont like house of the dead lol


----------



## dinofan01 (Feb 14, 2009)

mthrnite said:
			
		

> Pirate to try. No suck?.. then BUY!


You bring up a good point. As long as people buy these games I don't care. You could have 15 copies of MadWorld but as long as you bought it at least once, its all good.


----------



## Sonicslasher (Feb 14, 2009)

jph said:
			
		

> What I like to see:


----------

